# Help..my dog acts like she's STARVING!!



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

I have made a previous thread regarding how much to feed based on my dog looking pretty thin and acting like she's starving to death, I mean she practically knocks me down to get to the food during feeding. The thing is, she never was that food obsessed as a small puppy, I can't quite remember when she started acting like this. Here's the hx:
Dani is 8 and 1/2 months.. just finished being in heat. 
Feeding 5 cups of Orijen 6 fish, was feeding 4, then 4.5 cups. She looks healthy in every other way, great coat, good poops, etc. 
She does get a few treats, not much, the occasional bully stick, no table or people food. MOstly because I don't want to mess with her stomach cuz we've had a bout of the squirties and not something I want to repeat!

Some of my friends comment that "she is so thin, you should feed her more", but I know this is to be expected as they go through that gangly adolescent phase. However, I keep increasing her food because I feel so bad that she acts like she is literally starving to death! I would like some feedback on how she looks and if anyone else's pup acts like that..it just seems to me more than just "food motivated", but what do I know. 

I can feel her ribs with little pressure, can't see them unless she is curled sideways or lying on her side (should you see them when she is on her side?)
Can you even feed more than 5 cups a day?? It seems like a lot of food...also, her poop does tend to get a little mushy with this much food. Just looking for some feedback/advise.... I have included the best pics I could get.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

This dog doesn't look underfed to me and I am not aware of anyone recommending feeding more than 2 1/2 cups twice a day for a dog that age...better lean and healthy than overweight. If your friends aren't vets or experienced handlers, why put any stock in their comments about her size?


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm really not concerned about what friends think about her weight...I just feel really guilty for her feeling hungry all the time. And it concerns me that maybe something else is going on if she's eating that much and not putting on any weight and feeling that hungry all the time.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

JMCrowley said:


> I'm really not concerned about what friends think about her weight...I just feel really guilty for her feeling hungry all the time. And it concerns me that maybe something else is going on if she's eating that much and not putting on any weight and feeling that hungry all the time.



Did you start with 3 feedings a day and then go to twice? Maybe feeding 1 to 1 1/2 cups three times a day for a little longer suits her better...but if the vet says she's healthy, I don't think she's starving. She may not necessarily be hungry, she may just love to eat...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

If your worried, get her tested for EPI. What are her stools like?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

gsdlover91 said:


> If your worried, get her tested for EPI. What are her stools like?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this,


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

JMCrowley said:


> we've had a bout of the squirties and not something I want to repeat!


Were the "squirties" a brief episode that happened once, cleared on its own, and never again? Or something she is constantly battling? The answer to this would be a clue as to the EPI hypothesis others have raised.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with the others about testing for EPI.

I had a dog like this. She never had an issue with food and then all of a sudden she would practically eat the metal bowl! She was eating about 10 cups of food per day and went down to 50 pounds!

Your dog is probably not assimilating her food properly thus the thinness. A good quality digestive enzyme may help in the mean time before testing. This one is sometimes found in local Doggie Boutiques, or you can purchase from the company. The Wholistic Pet 

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

EPI is my biggest concern in the back of my mind....that's why Im trying to find out if anyone else's dog acts like that despite eating that much... I would have her tested just to put my mind at ease, but I heard it's like a $300 test she doesn't have any other sx of EPI at this time. We battled Giardia for months when she was a pup but that's been over and her stools have been pretty much perfect since I finished the Kocci free. She doesn't have gas or any other upset that I'm aware of. The squirts was an isolated incident a few weeks ago that has since resolved completely. As I mentioned, now that I have upped her food to 5cups a day she has occasional mushy poop usually at the end of "going". Not to be gross but she's always had what seems to me like a particularly bad odor to the stool, thought it was giardia but even when she's clear of it, maybe it's normal though. 

I should mention she's been on probiotics for months and right now on purina fortiflora, also give her pumpkin from time to time mostly now just cuz she loves it. Anyone know how much the test costs and what it is called??? I do have this sneaking suspicion that something isn't quite right...


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you can try contacting DR. Clark and see if she`s still doing research with EPI, she was with Texas A&M, not sure where she is now, but at one time she was taking blood sample and testing for EPI for free
Clemson University | Department of Genetics and Biochemistry | Faculty - Dr. Leigh Anne Clark

if not, get your pup tested, it around $200, the longer you wait the more problems can arise, not trying to scare you


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

JMCrowley said:


> EPI is my biggest concern in the back of my mind....that's why Im trying to find out if anyone else's dog acts like that despite eating that much... I would have her tested just to put my mind at ease, but I heard it's like a $300 test she doesn't have any other sx of EPI at this time. We battled Giardia for months when she was a pup but that's been over and her stools have been pretty much perfect since I finished the Kocci free. She doesn't have gas or any other upset that I'm aware of. The squirts was an isolated incident a few weeks ago that has since resolved completely. As I mentioned, now that I have upped her food to 5cups a day she has occasional mushy poop usually at the end of "going". Not to be gross but she's always had what seems to me like a particularly bad odor to the stool, thought it was giardia but even when she's clear of it, maybe it's normal though.
> 
> I should mention she's been on probiotics for months and right now on purina fortiflora, also give her pumpkin from time to time mostly now just cuz she loves it. Anyone know how much the test costs and what it is called??? I do have this sneaking suspicion that something isn't quite right...


The test is not $300. I had my dogs blood tested for EPI and SIBO for under that amount. They sent it out to Texas A&M too I believe. I payed 200-something for the tests, the visit, and some meds that day. But, you should seriously get the blood work done, I thought FOR SURE my guy had EPI, turned out he doesn't, not even close - and that peace of mind is wonderful. If she does though, she is basically going to starve to death as she NEEDS to be supplemented with animal enzymes. BTW, bad odor, and mushy poops are a symptom of EPI. Get her tested. Ask your vet to do the blood test for EPI/SIBO (folate levels) - make sure you fast your dog for 12 hours prior to the blood test, and make sure they send the blood work out.

EDIT: For us, they tested the Vitamin B-12, and folate levels (can indicate SIBO or vit b-12 deficiency - which could also be concern in your dog - without vit b12 - they cannot digest food properly. And then for the EPI they tested the TLI levels - Trypsin-Like Immunoreactivity.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Also, just re read your OP...my dog is a 13 month old intact male, he never goes crazy for his actual dinner/breakfast, only certain treats. And he is what I call 'food motivated' as I used food to train many things with him. He only gets 2 cups a kibble a day, and a tiny amount of canned food to entice him to eat (less than 1/4 can) He is skinny, but not underweight. He is actually the perfect weight. I wouldn't feed over 5 cups, especially of Orijen, that is alot of food! How much does she weigh? Also are her stools HUGE? Or small and hard? How many times does she go a day? Also I see your in IL, I am too.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

These responses have been very helpful, though worrysome. I have a bad feeling something is wrong...I will have her tested as soon as I can next week. I know 5 cups is a LOT of food - seems she should not be so hungry. She poops a ton, esp. now on 5 cups, 3 times a day and it is a LOT, usually need 2 use 2 bags! I am so worried that she is EPI, but at least if I find out I can start to help her feel better. I'm gonna have a lot of learning to do if it's positive....


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> . A good quality digestive enzyme may help in the mean time before testing. This one is sometimes found in local Doggie Boutiques, or you can purchase from the company. The Wholistic Pet
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Moms


 
Is this different from the probiotics I'm giving her?? Are these pancreatic enzymes or something else?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog not to charge her bowl. teach her to wait
quietly for her food.



JMCrowley said:


> I have made a previous thread regarding how much to feed based on my dog looking pretty thin and acting like she's starving to death,
> 
> >>>>>> I mean she practically knocks me down to get to the food during feeding. <<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JMCrowley said:


> EPI is my biggest concern in the back of my mind....that's why Im trying to find out if anyone else's dog acts like that despite eating that much... I would have her tested just to put my mind at ease, but I heard it's like a $300 test she doesn't have any other sx of EPI at this time. We battled Giardia for months when she was a pup but that's been over and her stools have been pretty much perfect since I finished the Kocci free. She doesn't have gas or any other upset that I'm aware of. The squirts was an isolated incident a few weeks ago that has since resolved completely. As I mentioned, now that I have upped her food to 5cups a day she has occasional mushy poop usually at the end of "going". Not to be gross but she's always had what seems to me like a particularly bad odor to the stool, thought it was giardia but even when she's clear of it, maybe it's normal though.
> 
> I should mention she's been on probiotics for months and right now on purina fortiflora, also give her pumpkin from time to time mostly now just cuz she loves it. Anyone know how much the test costs and what it is called??? I do have this sneaking suspicion that something isn't quite right...


Hi JM,
Please get a new probiotic! 
Purina FortiFlora Ingredients: Animal digest (WHAT animal??? Which means ANY animal! Animal Digest can also include intestines, as well as the contents of those iintestines, such as stool, bile, parasites and chemicals. “This ingredient is determined by the FDA to possibly contain euthanized animals” :shocked: NOT a good ingredient), Enterococcus faecium, L-ascorbyl-2- polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), brewers dried yeast (Some dogs can have reactions to yeast), Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, beta-Carotene, salt, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite. D-4582
Moms


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow I'm glad you mentioned that, I was unaware of that. I have already put her back on DigestAll which I had been giving to her previously. The vet gave me the fortiflora during an isolated bout of bad diarrhea. Don't think I'll be using the rest of it.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

JMCrowley: Here is the EPI group I belong to, maybe some of the info will help with figuring out what's going on with your girl. Forum - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

Good luck next week and I hope her test comes back "negative" for EPI 

Michaela


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, Dani is being spayed today, and also being tested for EPI, they will send it out so I'm not sure how long it will take to get the results, but I will post when I find out if anyone is interested. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If your dog has EPI, without the proper enzymes that her pancreas is not producing, she will continue to eat like she is starving and continue to lose weight. 

Usually, EPI is accompanied by SIBO and Vitamin B deficiencies but not always, and they can develop later. 

If your dog has EPI, the food will have to be treated with the enzymes and water, and then wait for about 20 minutes. She should start gaining weight within days. Weighing her at the vet regularly, can help you determine whether or not she is continuing to improve or is having one of the other problems as well.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I have an update if anyone is following...Dani tested negative for EPI!  Her TLI was 7.1. She was spayed on Friday and is doing great. An unusual new development...since she came home she has yet to finish her kibble at any feeding.. leaves 10-20 kernels! And I'm only feeding 4 cups now. It seems like her appetite has decreased dramatically since being spayed. It's been 6 days now and she seems to have a much more "normal" interest in food- she eats, but doesn't knock me over or gobble her food in 2.5 seconds. I don't know, but what a relief!!!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

worms?


----------

